# Top Bar Re-queened itself in late September - early October



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Oakland, Ca - A friend and I set up a swarm trap back in late May and caught a smallish swarm the first weekend in June. I transferred it to my empty Top Bar. It has always been on the small side, no more than 7 combs, and there were never any drones. About three or four weeks ago I inspected and could not find the queen. I did find two closed queen cells. Last weeks inspection showed no brood. Today's showed three combs with brood on both sides, much healthier looking and larger than brood patterns over the summer. 

My questions relates to hive viability. What is the chance of this hive making it through the winter? There are three bars with brood, three others with various levels of pollen and nectar. Is it to late in the season for the girls to build new comb for hive expansion? Should I feed them?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

A new queen will likely go into an egg laying frenzy if she has enough bees to keep the brood warm and fed. Once the brood starts emerging, more comb will be built if there is nectar or you feed them 1:1 syrup. If the hive doesn't expand much more, use your follower board so they don't have too much room.
I would feed them for sure. How long till you get colder weather?


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

Our extended forecast is for day time temps to be in the low to mid 70's through the end of October. It historically drops through the 60's through November. We don't get really cold weather (mid 30's-low 40's night temps) until January. The girls are still bringing in pollen.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I have overwintered a 3 bar TBH nuc in the coastal part of VA. I'm sure with your weather being milder that they will do just fine. I did put a sugar brick in the hive in Nov, and fed syrup in the hive on any warm day. There was also a small pollen patty in there after they stopped bringing in natural pollen.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

You could feed syrup all winter in the balmy climes of the bay area if needed.


----------

